# Importing Images from iPAD ...... Help sought and very welcome



## Safariholic (Mar 7, 2016)

Took a bunch of Pics on iPHONE, sync'd with iPAD, and now trying to Import to LR 5 on Windows DTop.

However, only a few have managed to be IMPORTED to LR and those that did not are now showing as already as being in the Catalog (whatever the heck that is or means - to say nothing of How does one access it to find out, or can one over-ride that and Import duplicates).

I just want to create mini-Album of a super Weekend Event for me and my mate.

Clearly Safariholic has screwed-up somewhere !

Ideas as to how to resolve this would be great, especially if delivered in *very *simple step-by-step idiot-proof format.

Many many thanks


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 9, 2016)

Sorry, no idea. Hopefully my post will bump your question back to the top again and to someone who knows


----------



## RogerB (Mar 9, 2016)

Safariholic said:


> Took a bunch of Pics on iPHONE, sync'd with iPAD, and now trying to Import to LR 5 on Windows DTop.
> 
> However, only a few have managed to be IMPORTED to LR and those that did not are now showing as already as being in the Catalog (whatever the heck that is or means - to say nothing of How does one access it to find out, or can one over-ride that and Import duplicates).



If you're trying to find images in your catalogue that you took at the weekend then a good way would be to create a smart collection that finds photos with a capture time on a specific date or in a range of dates.  If you're not sure how to do that then ask.

I'm not entirely clear how you got the images from your iPhone/iPad into LR desktop.  Are you using the LR Mobile app?  If so you could look in the "Catalog" panel on the left of the screen for a collection called "All Synced Photographs" - that will show you all of the photos currently synched between your desktop and LR Mobile so the ones you are looking for should be in there.

If you can't find the images with a smart collection and you're not using the LR mobile app, then post some more information on how you are synchronising between your iPhone and iPad and how you get the images into LR desktop and someone might be able to help further.


----------



## Safariholic (Mar 16, 2016)

RogerB said:


> If you're trying to find images in your catalogue that you took at the weekend then a good way would be to create a smart collection that finds photos with a capture time on a specific date or in a range of dates.  If you're not sure how to do that then ask.
> 
> I'm not entirely clear how you got the images from your iPhone/iPad into LR desktop.  Are you using the LR Mobile app?  If so you could look in the "Catalog" panel on the left of the screen for a collection called "All Synced Photographs" - that will show you all of the photos currently synched between your desktop and LR Mobile so the ones you are looking for should be in there.
> 
> If you can't find the images with a smart collection and you're not using the LR mobile app, then post some more information on how you are synchronising between your iPhone and iPad and how you get the images into LR desktop and someone might be able to help further.



RogerB,

Thanks for your input, but let me try to clarify:

In order and from your Post - Para I - No idea where to find the Catalog, so similarly How to find Images etc.

Para II - I have NOT managed to transfer Images from iPAD into LR - That is the crux of my Issue. ONLY a few have been transferred - NOT ALL, which is what I would like and ma trying to achieve.

Para II - I am using LR 5.7 and NOT LR Mobile, so far as I know.

Para III - iPHONE and iPAD sync when both are ONLINE and Internet Connected. How I get the Images into LR (on Desktop) is The ISSUE.

Many Thanks again

Safariholic


----------



## RogerB (Mar 16, 2016)

Safariholic said:


> Para I - No idea where to find the Catalog, so similarly How to find Images etc.



OK, so it sounds like we need to get you up to speed on Lightroom terminology and how Lightroom operates.  I'd recommend you download Victoria's Quick Start Guide (it's free!) which will give you a good grounding on how Lightroom works and will answer many of your initial questions. In a nutshell though, Lightroom stores information about your images in a file that is referred to as the catalogue.  The images themselves are not in the catalogue, but all of the information about them and any updates you make to them is stored in there.



Safariholic said:


> Para II - I have NOT managed to transfer Images from iPAD into LR - That is the crux of my Issue. ONLY a few have been transferred - NOT ALL, which is what I would like and ma trying to achieve.
> 
> Para II - I am using LR 5.7 and NOT LR Mobile, so far as I know.



LR Mobile is an App that runs on iPads, iPhones and Android tablets, it allows automatic synchronisation between images in LR Desktop and images in LR mobile, but it requires that you have a Creative Cloud subscription for that synchronisation to work, so I think you'd know if you had it, and we'll assume that you don't.

So how are you importing (or attempting to import) your images into LR desktop?  Assuming that you are using the Import dialogue in LR desktop the most likely reason I can think of that they are not all importing is that LR thinks they are duplicates. On the import dialogue there's a checkbox called "Don't import suspected duplicates" - if that is checked when you attempt an import uncheck it and try again.



Safariholic said:


> Para III - iPHONE and iPAD sync when both are ONLINE and Internet Connected. How I get the Images into LR (on Desktop) is The ISSUE.



So I assume your images are syncing via Apple's iCloud.  If you can't solve your problem with the suggestion about not importing duplicates above, then you'll need to explain what steps you are actually taking when you are importing to LR desktop to see if anyone can help further.


----------

